# Sammy pictures



## Daisy443 (Jun 25, 2021)

This is my budgie, Sammy!

She's about three months old, and we think she's female.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sammy is adorable! We'd be able to tell the gender better if you posted a photo of her cere close up taken in natural light


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Such a sweet little one! 💚 *


----------



## Daisy443 (Jun 25, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Sammy is adorable! We'd be able to tell the gender better if you posted a photo of her cere close up taken in natural light


I can try, but she isn't entirely comfortable around me yet, so I don't know if she would let me get that close with a camera. As soon as I am able to, I will!


----------

